# Stuffed peppers



## bb53chevpro (May 28, 2008)

Besides ABT's, what have you stuffed peppers (hot or sweet) with? I have an idea that I will share once I try it. Just curious to see what everyone stuff's with.
Andy.


----------



## richtee (May 28, 2008)

Usually the old Hunky peppers recipe. Rarely make them, as I'm the only fan here, but rice, hamburger, onion and sometimes some chopped japs. A light tomato based sauce.


----------



## geek with fire (May 28, 2008)

I'm sure you're looking for more depth here, but it's pretty hard to beat cream cheese, parm, and garlic.


----------



## smoke_chef (May 28, 2008)

I like cream cheese, sharp cheddar, and dark brown sugar. It's a winner every time.


----------



## lcruzen (May 28, 2008)

Last stuffing I made was the best so far. Ground or minced ham, cream cheese, parm,  and a bit of dijon mustard.

Next time gonna try just straight Schulers Bar Cheese and see how it works.


----------



## ron50 (May 28, 2008)

Do you mean small peppers like ABT size? Smoked turkey, smoked chicken, cheese, smoked cheeses.

Larger bell size peppers: ground turkey, ground chicken, rice, onion and garlic powder and a little tabasco.


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 28, 2008)

I make a dip with roasted pablano/pasilla chilies, I usually roast them on the stove, this time I stuffed them with the fixings for the dip, and then smoked them, they are wimpy chilis not hardy strudy like a jap or a bell pepper, but I wanted to just chop everything together anyhow and use it for a chip dip..they came out wonderful and it added a different level to my dip..

"The dip" (in a pan on the stove)

Roasted pablanos chilis 
chopped onion sauted in a little oil with
garlic of course.. 
add the chopped up roasted chilies, toss in some tomato sauce, then stir in some jack cheese....

I just stuffed them with everything then smoked them , then chopped it all together....


----------



## jbg4208 (May 28, 2008)

I like the basic cream cheese, ground sausage and garlic.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

Hey Andy - I was going to suggest Ron's stuffed peppers but see he beat me to it! Here's a link to a post he did about the dreaded orange flame 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 but the first post features a fine pic of his stuffed red peppers!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16245

Have to admit you've piqued my curiosity with that idea of yours


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2008)

I'll be watching this thread closely I'm not a big pepper fan but the wife loves green bell pepers and I almost bought some yesterday with the idea of stuffing and smoking them


----------



## sumosmoke (May 28, 2008)

Hey Ron - if you're reading through the posts, do you mind throwing the recipe out there for your stuffed peppers? May see the q-vue of stuffed peppers, go up!!


----------



## morkdach (May 28, 2008)

WHAT HE SAID^ that makes 2


----------



## ron50 (May 28, 2008)

Andy:

Sorry if I am hijacking your post, I still aren;t sure what kind of peppers you meant, lol.

Laurel:

I'm not a big one for writing recipes down but this is the basics.

1 lb Ground Turkey
1 lb Ground Chicken
1 cup Cooked Rice
Onion Powder
Garlic Powder
Salt
White Pepper
Smidge of Cayenne
Red, yellow or orange bell peppers

Cook the ground meat until done. Cook rice until done. Add spices and mix together in large bowl.

Cut the tops off the peppers and remove seeds and membranes. Trim stem from tops and save tops.

Fill peppers to top with meat/rice mixture. Cover with pepper tops. Add a dollop of ketchup to middle of cap to retain moisture. Poke small hole in bottom of pepper to allow accumulate juices to drain.

Put peppers in small loaf pan.

OR if you don't care if they look pretty, you can cut the peppers lengthwise and lay them flat. Meat gets more smoke and you can lay them on a ventilated pan . You can top them with sauteed onion mushrooms and apples to retain the moisture.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 29, 2008)

This is great. Thanks for all the responses. I am actually not looking for a recipe here as per say, but looking to see if what I want to try has been done before. If it is something new, and if it turns out as good as I think it will (or even if it is not so good), I will fill you all in.

I will call them "Gassers" for now. It's top secret for now....LOL.
Thanks
Andy.


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 29, 2008)

A great recipe for stuffed peppers I used to do way before I was schooled in the art of smoke. Im not saying it wouldnt work with smoke but wasnt intended that way.
Start with banana peppers or cubanelles put a T slit in each one and scrape seeds if you want to keep them tolerable to the average Joe. Fill each one with your favoreite recipe for Lasagna cheese(ricotta, parm, mozz, anchovies and eggyolk. Black pepper and nutmeg optional. I wouldnt use any garlic inside the stuffing rather add garlic to the olive oil I roasted them in(covered until egg is set then top with a light sprinkle of bread crumb and broil till browned. Fabulous appetizer hot or cold as well as a fine addition to any antipasta.(cold that is) Good olive oil only elevates the dish.


----------



## woodsters (May 29, 2008)

Saw on the food netowrk last night where this guy stuffed his with cream cheese, placed a water chesnut that he covered in bbq sauce and then added a little more cream cheese. He then wrapped it with a slice of bacon and put it in the smoker. Looked pretty darn good.


----------



## pineywoods (May 30, 2008)

Wow had to search to find this again hopefully try it this weekend
Ron about how many peppers will this recipe make?
Ron about how long should I smoke this Ballpark time?


----------

